# Radi-Lüfter pusten oder saugen?



## alphap0rnx3 (14. Januar 2011)

*Radi-Lüfter pusten oder saugen?*

Hei Leute, 

sollte der Lüfter bei einem Radiator besser von außen auf den radi pusten, oder die luft von hinter dem radi von draußen ziehen?
also AU?ENLUFT -> Radi -> Lüfter ?

Mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Radi-Lüfter pusten oder saugen?*

Kommt drauf wo der Radi verbaut ist. 
Effektiver sind Radis mit kühlerer, angesaugter "Aussenluft". Wenn der Radi im Deckel verbaut ist, dann ist es ratsam die Luft saugend/blasend aus dem Case durch den Radi zu befördern.


----------



## alphap0rnx3 (14. Januar 2011)

Der Radi ist hinten im 120mm Slot verbaut.
Also dann wäre diese reihenfolge gut: 

Außenluft -> Lüfter -> Radi  ?

Sorry wegen Doppelpost, 

aber wenn die Lüfter vom Deckel rein pusten, die Lüfter vorne auch rein Pusten, und der Radilüfter dann die Luft von innen zeiht und nach draußen pustet also durch den radi wäre doch alles ok, oder?

Zusätzlich kommt dann ein Seitenlüfter dran, der dann die luft auch nach außen befördert


----------



## i.neT' (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Radi-Lüfter pusten oder saugen?*

Ich habe "Saugen<--Radi<--Pusten" hinten im 120er untern NT.


----------



## alphap0rnx3 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Radi-Lüfter pusten oder saugen?*

also wird der radi von beiden seiten geblasen ?

omg wie sich das anhört.....


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Radi-Lüfter pusten oder saugen?*

Ja das ist die Push-Pull-Technik.


----------



## alphap0rnx3 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Radi-Lüfter pusten oder saugen?*

Und wohin entweicht dann die erwärmte luft?
ich kann mir das nicht so vorstellen^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Radi-Lüfter pusten oder saugen?*

Wie du es haben möchtest, entweder nach innen oder nach außen. 

Hier mal das Prinzip anhand eines H50-Kühlers.


----------



## i.neT' (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Radi-Lüfter pusten oder saugen?*

Nein er versteht es nur nicht ganz  er denkt sie blasen in gegengesetzter Richtung


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Radi-Lüfter pusten oder saugen?*



alphap0rnx3 schrieb:


> Und wohin entweicht dann die erwärmte luft?
> ich kann mir das nicht so vorstellen^^


Glaub du verstehst es falsch.
Der eine Lüfter bläst in den Radi rein und der andere saugt die Luft aus dem Radi raus. Also beide Lüfter arbeiten in die gleiche Richtung und nicht entgegengesetzt


----------



## i.neT' (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Radi-Lüfter pusten oder saugen?*

Richtig ---->   || >-----
Falsch ---->  ||  <-----

 || Sollte Radiator darstellen


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Radi-Lüfter pusten oder saugen?*



i.neT' schrieb:


> Nein er versteht es nur nicht ganz  er denkt sie blasen in gegengesetzter Richtung



Daher ja auch mein H50 Push-Pull-Link.


----------



## alphap0rnx3 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Radi-Lüfter pusten oder saugen?*

es is zu spät für mich 

danke für die eläuterung^^


----------



## SonicNoize (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Radi-Lüfter pusten oder saugen?*

Ich würde die Lüfter immer Saugend am Radi montieren, da die Luft wie ein Hohlkegel aus dem Lüfter kommt. Die Luft kommt Ringförmig auf dem Radiator auf. Beim Ansaugen ist das nicht so extrem und so verteilt sich die Luft besser auf dem Radiator.

Am besten ist natürlich noch eine Vorkammer, dann kann die Luft gleichmäßig durch alle Lamellen strömen  Ob du das dann Saugend oder Blasend auf den Radiator montierst, macht dann keinen so großen Unterschied mehr.

Wer Raucht, der kanns ja mal mit einer Kippe testen, danach stinkt zwar der Lüfter/Radi, aber so sieht man diesen "Kegelförmigen Ring"


----------



## Blade_Runner (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Radi-Lüfter pusten oder saugen?*

ich hatte mal meine Lüfter blasend am Radi montiert und fand das es bessere Kühlleistung hatte als saugend


----------



## rUdeBoy (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Radi-Lüfter pusten oder saugen?*

Ein weiterer Pluspunkt vom saugenden Lüfter:
Man kann den Radiator leichter mal absaugen, wenn sich Staub drauf gesammelt hat.

Wenn der Lüfter auf den Radi bläst muss man die Lüfter abmontieren um die Lamellen auszusaugen. Bei saugender Anordung sammelt sich der Staub (größtenteils) auf der frei liegenden Lamellenfläche.

Das ist zumindest die Erfahrung die ich gemacht hab.


----------



## chefmarkus (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Radi-Lüfter pusten oder saugen?*

Die Temperaturunterschiede sind sowieso marginal und kann wenn man es nicht übertreiben will erstmal außer Acht lassen. Wo und wie hast Du denn sonst noch Lüfter oder Radiatoren im Gehäuse sitzen? Wo kommt sonst noch kalte Luft rein?


----------



## Regen23 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Radi-Lüfter pusten oder saugen?*

Also ob die Radilüfter saugen oder blasen macht sich bei der Temperatur eigentlich kaum bemerkbar. Wenn du um jedes einzelne Grad kämpfst macht es sicher sin den Radi mit "kalter" Luft von aussen zu versorgen, aber im Normalfall ist es echt egal. Ich würd das ganze aber auch mal aus nem anderen Blickwinkel überdenken, nämlich Lautstärke. Ne WaKü is ja ne feine sache aber am schönsten ist es doch wenn die Kiste leise ist. Tatsache ist nämlich, dass saugende Lüfter am Radi durchaus leiser sind als blasende. Verbaust du die Lüfter blasend auf den Radi kann es durchaus zu unangenehmen Geräuschen kommen weil die Lamellen direkt angeblasen werden. Saugend finden meine Ohren wesendlich angenehmer.
Evntl. hilft dir das ja etwas bei deiner Entscheidung


----------



## alphap0rnx3 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Radi-Lüfter pusten oder saugen?*

Also, der Radi+Lüfter sitzen hinten im gehäuse. Blasend, also kalte luft von außen gegen den radi, also nach innen. 
Von vorne kommt frische luft ins gehäuse und oben wird die warme luft von 2 140ern abgesaugt.

@ Regen: Die Lautstärke ist nicht so wichtig, hab 2 aero sharks drinne, die blasen ohne ende, aber sind halt laut, die übertönen eh alles unter vollast. Deshalb ist das mit der lautstärke nicht so schlimm.

Ich werde aber wohl die Push - Pull Technik anwenden!
Jetzt nur  eine frage, die beiden Lüfter direkt übers NT betreiben oder doch per pwm signal?
wenn sie immer volle wutze laufen hab ich doch idle n kühleren CPU, oder?


----------



## Mischk@ (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Radi-Lüfter pusten oder saugen?*

ja, weils dann halt besser gekühlt wird.

Ich hab z.B 6 NB @1000rpm und die hört man garnicht und kühlen perfekt.

Ich hab meine übers Netzteil mit 12V bestrieben. PWM hat mich genervt, denn auch wenn ich es im BIOS ausgeschaltet habe, hatte ich manchmal das Gefühl das die langsamer drehen. aber bevor ich das kontrolliert habe, hab ich allen 12V gegeben...


----------

